# blue mountain skie resort



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

i go there alot like about 2 times a week if not more i think its good but what do all og you huys think...thxs


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

if you are talking about the one in Ontario, Canada
I find the hill to be smaller compared to other named resorts
however for Ontario it is the biggest we could possibly get. lol
I really hate the lineups at the end of a 2-3 min. downhill
but most my time is spent in the park, the park is really badass also,, it has its own chairlift and good lines
if you are more into park riding and live in Ontario i would suggest going to Mount St Louis that park setup is off the hook,, at least this past years was.. haha:thumbsup:


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yea, i've only heard awesome things about mslm's park the past year or two


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

if your talkin about blue in pa, then i go there a few times a season when i can get free tickets or something. its bigger then the other pa areas, but the parks blow compared to jfbb and bear creek, which is where i spend all my time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

*The Blue Mountain Resorts, PA*

The Blue Mountain Resorts in PA has 33 trails open to snowboarders along with four terrain parks and halfpipe. Two full snowboard and boot rental shops, as well as lessons for all abilities, are available.

Fred Sebastian
soap nuts


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

# Find the most popular hotels based on millions of reviews & opinions.
# Select where you want to look by typing in a specific address, dragging the map, or zooming in or out.
# Narrow your search by including only available Blue Mountain Ski Resort area accommodations that match your price and hotel class.

Atlanta fashion


----------

